
Someone asked about my return policy today. I didn't have one, but I do now - lenkendall
http://www.devilsadvocategame.com/return-polict
======
crikli
Off topic, Len, an observation and suggestion: I navigated to the homepage,
went "cool, game sorta like Cards Against Humanity but what are the questions
like?" This wasn't immediately apparent but I eventually scrolled down to the
video area and squinted to try to read the cards. I'd suggest having some
sample cards, perhaps randomly displayed, at the same level (or more) of
feature/focus as the box of cards.

This looks right up my family's alley, I'm ordering a set. :)

